# PC Schrank mit Lüftung



## Veralia (18. August 2015)

*PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

Hallöchen ihr Lieben!

Aus Platzgründen würde ich gerne meinen Computer in einen PC Schrank stopfen! Dabei dachte ich an dieses Modell:

ALEX Aufbewahrung - IKEA

Er steht bereits hier und ich habe es ausprobiert, allerdings merke ich, dass es in dem Kasten verdammt heiß wird, auch wenn die Tür beim spielen offen steht. Die Temperaturen sind wie folgt:

Im Spiel WoW
CPU bis 55 Grad
GPU bis 75 Grad

Jedenfalls denke ich nun darüber nach, ein wenig an dem Schrank herum zu basteln. Vielleicht ein paar Öffnungen reinzusägen und dort Lüfter einzubauen. Natürlich hat der Schrank auch den Sinn, den Computer vor unnötig viel Staub zu schützen, weswegen ich einen Staubschutz auch bräuchte. 

Was denkt ihr darüber, bzw. was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Auch wäre es schön, wenn ihr mir mitteilt, wo genau ihr die Öffnungen sägen würdet und in welcher Größe. Gehäuse ist:

Sharkoon T28


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Aerni (18. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

ich versteh deine logik nicht. du versuchst jetzt ne kiste zu kühlen, in der ne kiste steht, die ebenfalls gekühlt werden muss. sorry aber das ist so unnötig. du machst das aus platzgründen? im endeffekt benötigst du doch den selben platz, ob der pc da steht, oder nen schrank, der platz ist derselbe.


----------



## Z-Y-X (18. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

Jepp, ähnliches ging mir auch grad durch den kopf . . .  ��
PC in einen Schrank oder Tisch einbauen hätt ich noch verstanden, gibt ja viele solche Projekte.
Aber so ?!?

MfG


----------



## Veralia (18. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

Naja, wenn er einfach so auf dem Boden steht, dann staubt er zu ohne Ende.  Bei uns in der Wohnung ist das extrem mit Staub.


----------



## Aerni (18. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*



Z-Y-X schrieb:


> Jepp, ähnliches ging mir auch grad durch den kopf . . .  ��
> PC in einen Schrank oder Tisch einbauen hätt ich noch verstanden, gibt ja viele solche Projekte.
> Aber so ?!?
> 
> MfG



ja ohne gehäuse. komplett zerlegt und in den schrank dann die lüfter. als "casemod" sozusagen. aber selbst das versteh ich dann nicht wegen dem platzproblem. im endeffekt wird mehr platz benötigt.

dann kauf dir nen vernünftiges gehäuse mit staubfiltern. haste mehr von. wenn du nen schrak mit lüftern zuballerst, um darin nen pc zu kühlen, kommt genausoviel staub rein. es ist totaler quatsch was du vorhast. 

mein kollege hat auch die probleme. lüfter ausm boden rausmachen, anständiges gehäuse kaufen, fertig. und der hat 3 katzen und extrem viel staub und haare.

vielleicht solltest du das staubproblem lösen. oder wohnst du auf ner trockenbau-baustelle? is nich böse gemeint, aber so zustauben wir du hier sagst glaub ich kaum. und die temperaturen sind alle noch OK.

ps: meine CPU ist staubfrei beim zocken auf max 65°C. da biste mit deinen 55°C doch gut dabei, weiss garnich was du willst. fürn 50€ gehäuse sind die temps gut, es hat halt keine filter.


----------



## SilentMan22 (18. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

Wenn da noch mehr als nur der PC reinpassen würde, könnte man ja noch halbswegs verstehen was du möchtest, aber ansonsten macht das doch keinen Sinn?


----------



## Veralia (18. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

Wie gesagt, der Sinn ist eben der, dass ich durch diesen Schrank noch eine zusätzliche Ablagefläche bekomme. Dort, wo vorher der PC stand, steht nun ein Schrank, in dem der PC verschwindet und schwubbs hab ich ein kleines Schränkchen, auf dass ich etwas draufstellen kann! Außerdem, so finde ich, ist er dadurch besser vor Staub geschützt. Bei uns in der Wohnung gibt es leider sehr viel staub, da kann man jeden Tag staub wischen, und trotzdem sammelt sich da rasch wieder was an. Und wenn dann auch noch Fusseln oder sonst was über den Boden rutschen und sich unter dem PC verkriechen.. Das mag ich eben nicht so! 

Gibt es denn sonst niemanden, der einen PC Schrank hat, statt ihn einfach irgendwo abzustellen?


----------



## Brehministrator (18. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

Zu der Ablagefläche: Dein PC-Gehäuse ist doch im Prinzip auch wie ein Schränkchen, da kann man doch genau so gut oben Sachen drauflegen  Bei mir auf'm Tower liegen immer Sachen.

Falls du aus optischen Gründen wirklich dieses Schränkchen benutzen willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, das PC-Gehäuse komplett aufzugeben, und die Komponenten des PCs direkt in den Schrank einzubauen, als CaseMod quasi, wie oben beschrieben.

Mit dem PC-Gehäuse in diesem Schränkchen wirst du bei der Kühlung wohl auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen, das ist wirklich nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Veralia (18. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Zu der Ablagefläche: Dein PC-Gehäuse ist doch im Prinzip auch wie ein Schränkchen, da kann man doch genau so gut oben Sachen drauflegen  Bei mir auf'm Tower liegen immer Sachen.
> 
> Falls du aus optischen Gründen wirklich dieses Schränkchen benutzen willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, das PC-Gehäuse komplett aufzugeben, und die Komponenten des PCs direkt in den Schrank einzubauen, als CaseMod quasi, wie oben beschrieben.
> 
> Mit dem PC-Gehäuse in diesem Schränkchen wirst du bei der Kühlung wohl auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen, das ist wirklich nicht zu empfehlen



Vielen Dank für deinen Rat.  Ich werde den PC einfach nun neben den Schrank stellen, oder oben drauf, mal schauen was besser ausschaut, bzw. sich besser macht. Das mit dem Schrank war wohl wirklich eine blöde Idee. :-/


----------



## Gamer090 (19. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

Wenn du Probleme mit Staub im PC hast dann nimm Staubfilter, die kannst du Regelmässig entstauben und 100% Staubfrei ist nur ein PC der Luftdicht verschlossen und ohne Lüfter ist.  Die einsaugenden Lüfter brauchen unbedingt einen Filter und zwar vor dem Lüfter, also so das der Staub erst durch den Filter muss um rein zu kommen. 

Das mit dem Schrank wird nicht wirklich funktionieren wenn den PC da rein stellst und du brauchst dann mehrere Lüfter die die Abwärme aussaugen, also kann es dann auch Laut werden.


----------



## Veralia (19. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

Gibt es denn für den T28 Staubfilter dazu zu kaufen?


----------



## Gamer090 (19. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*



Veralia schrieb:


> Gibt es denn für den T28 Staubfilter dazu zu kaufen?



Du kannst für jedes Gehäuse solche Filter kaufen, die müssen nur so breit wie die Lüfter sein dann kannst sie drauf schrauben.Für 120mm Lüfter kannst du diesen nehmen, ich würde dir solche aus Metall empfehlen weil du sie abwaschen kannst, trocknen nicht vergessen.  Es gibt auch solche bei denen du die Filter regelmässig wechseln musst und d.h. immer wieder neue kaufen, kommt teurer und sieht doof aus.


----------



## Veralia (19. August 2015)

*AW: PC Schrank mit Lüftung*

Ahhh! Sowas ist gut! Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Die werde ich mir besorgen!


----------

